# 0 to 220 in 4 seconds



## brandx (Dec 26, 2006)

Boy is my wife pissed at me. I guess I really ruined her holiday. She said for Christmas she wanted something shiney that would go 0 to 220 in four seconds. So I got her a new bathroom scale. :o


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL .. easy X, you might just wake up with a headache


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 26, 2006)

Scratch that "Might." In my case, that would be an definite headache as well as some other very unpleasant injuries. Good one!


----------

